# Sinumerik für Einsteiger



## arena (11 August 2008)

Hallo,
ich habe hier im Forum ja schon mal erzählt, dass ich einen Führungstisch für eine Maschine bauen will. Als CNC-Steuerung will ich dazu eine Sinumerik 840D verwenden.

Nur ist es leider so, dass ich mich mit Sinumerik-Steuerungen im Augenblick noch nicht besonders gut auskenne. Und auch im Internet sind nicht besonders viele Infos zu finden. Bücher zu dem Thema gibt es anscheinend auch überhaupt keine.

Jetzt wollte ich euch mal fragen, ob ihr vielleicht wisst wo ich Infos zu Sinumerik finde, so dass ich mich in das Thema mal ein bisschen einarbeiten kann.
(Die Dokumentationen bei Siemens DocOnWeb habe ich schon gelesen)

Gibt es von Siemens vielleicht Bücher zu Sinumerik ?
Oder gibt es im Netz eine gute Seite ?




Danke,
mfg arena


----------



## arena (12 August 2008)

Kennt sich von euch jemand mit Sinumerik aus ?


----------



## Klaus.Ka (12 August 2008)

hallo 
es gibt z.B. Sinutrain Lernprogramm für Sinumerik 840D usw
http://www.automation.siemens.com/mc/mc-sol/de/b61a73ce-6758-489b-a37b-526ec5ff4ed9/index.aspx
vielleicht hilft es dir ja
viele grüße
klaus.ka


----------



## arena (12 August 2008)

Danke erstmal für deine Antwort.

Sinutrain ist (soweit ich weiss) nur eine Trainingssoftware für den Anwender der Steuerung (z.B. dem Typen der an der Fräse steht).
Oder liege ich da falsch (Hab die Software selbst noch nie benutzt) ?


Was mich interessiert ist, wie ich es mit einer Sinumerik 840D Steuerung z.B. realisieren kann, dass wenn ich z.B. einen an die Steuerung angeschlossenen Taster drücke, dass sich dann die Welle des angeschlossenen Servomotors z.B. um genau 180° dreht.

Programmiert man das auch mit Step7 oder wie läuft das bei Sinumerik ab ?

Welche Software brauche ich dazu ?


Gibt es zu dem Thema vielleicht Bücher oder ähnliches von Siemens ?

Woher habt ihr euer Wissen über Sinumerik ?



Vielen Dank für eure Hilfe,
Gruss arena







--------------------


----------



## 1nsane (12 August 2008)

Die Sinumerik ist doch eine CNC Steuerung.

Wenn du also möchtest das sich die Welle 180° dreht, mußt du das in CNC direkt in der Sinumerik programmieren. 

Mein Wissen über das bedienen einer Sinumerik hab ich meinem damaligen Lehrbetrieb zu verdanken. Ob es irgendwelche Bücher oder andere Literatur gibt kann ich dir leider nicht sagen.Vielleicht versuchst du es mal bei Amazon?

Grüßle


----------



## offliner (12 August 2008)

Ich weiss nicht, ob es sinnvoll ist, ein Projekt mit einer Plattform zu machen, mit der man sich überhaupt nicht auskennt. Genau durch solche Fälle kommen dann Aussagen wie: "Nimm bloss kein xyz, das ist viel zu kompliziert" Die SINUMERIK ist eine sehr komplexe Steuerung und es bedarf wirklich schon einiger Tage Schulung. Ich kenne soweit nur die FM357-2, die von der Basis her nichts anderes ist und die ist schon kompliziert genug. Ausserdem kommt noch hinzu, dass man mit sicherheit bei der Lösung erstmal den falschen Weg einschlägt, weil man den richtigen gar nicht kennt und alles komplizierter löst als es in Wirklichkeit ist. Das ging mir vor Jahren mit Masterdrives so...


----------



## arena (12 August 2008)

Also in CNC-Programmierung habe ich Grundkenntnisse (Vom Fräsen her).

Aber wie ist das, mal angenommen ich schliesse einen Servomotor an die Sinumerik an, wie sage ich ihr dann, dass sich die Welle um z.B. 180° drehen soll ?

Gibt es dafür irgendeinen Befehl ?

Oder wie sage ich der Sinumerik dass der Motor zu drehen beginnen soll wenn der Taster gedrückt wird ?

Das ist mit normaler CNC-Programmierung doch nicht möglich, oder ?


Kann / Muss man die Sinumerik vorher irgendwie konfigurieren ?




Danke für eure Antworten


----------



## georg28 (12 August 2008)

In der Sinumerik gibt es den Bereich Maschinendaten wo die verschiedenen 
Parameter für die Motoren Eingestellt werden wie Regelparameter, Welche Art von Motorgeber etc.
Ferner Brauchst du Step 7 mit der Sinumerik Toolbox für die Inbetriebnahme, da bei der 840 D Eine S7- 300 CPU 317 Intergriert ist.
Bei Doc On Web ist es aber ziemlich gut beschrieben.
Wenn du als Regler und Motoren andere Hersteller als Siemens verwenden willst wird das allerdings komplizierter.
Da musst du dich mit der Regeltechnik gut Auskennen.


----------



## puehri (12 August 2008)

Du musst deinen Motor zuerst in den Maschinendaten konfigurieren. Diese Teilen sich in 3 grosse Bereiche auf:
-Allgemeine
-Kanalspezifische
-Achsspezifische 
Maschinendaten.

Danach werden in der PLC die Freigabe für die Motoren programmiert, die über Nahstellensignale an die NC weiter gegeben werden!

Wenn du zum Beispiel einen Achse / Spindel in der NC drehen lassen willst musst du das Signal in der PLC verarbeiten und an die Nahtstelle ausgeben

zb.:        U Taster  
             =     "NC".A_Set_Inp1 (DB10.dbx0.1)

in der NC sieht das dann so aus

zb:

N10 WHILE ($A_IN[1]<>1)
N15   STOPRE
N20    MSG ("Warte auf Tastendruck")
N25 ENDWHILE

N30 MSG ("Motor drehen um 180 Grad")
N35  C=180
N40 ....
N45 ....    


Ist aber als kompletter Anfänger auf dem Gebiet nicht ganz so einfach zu erklären


----------



## arena (12 August 2008)

Also von Prinzip her kann ich es mir jetzt ganz gut vorstellen wie das ganze funktioniert.


Wo finde ich denn Infos zu dieser Programmierung, hier ?:

N10 WHILE ($A_IN[1]<>1)
N15 STOPRE
N20 MSG ("Warte auf Tastendruck")
N25 ENDWHILE

N30 MSG ("Motor drehen um 180 Grad")
N35 C=180
N40 ....
N45 .... 

Ich würde mich da gerne ein bischen einarbeiten.

Ich verstehe diese Programmierung eigentlich schon (relativ) gut, da ich sehr viel Erfahrung in Visual Basic habe. Daher verstehe ich die While-Schleifen und solche Sachen schon.

Wie heisst eigentlich die oben genannte Programmiersprache genau ?



Danke nochmal für eure Infos.


----------



## arena (12 August 2008)

Ich habe im Netz gerade was gefunden:
  - https://www.automation.siemens.com/...K_SINAMICS_10_2007_D/FBFA.pdf?HTTPS=REDIR&p=1


Das sieht ja schon mal ganz gut aus.   :-D


----------

